# Travel Advertising > Tours and Sightseeing >  10-12 days to visit Vietnam? which is the highlight to see?

## buimanh

Experience the serenity of Hanoi capital and the beauty of Ha long Bay. Trace the history of Hues majestic palaces, Hoi Ans trading days and the bustling city of Ho Chi Minh. The shoppers will be as satisfied with Ho Chi Minh City as they are in the other locations in Vietnam.  From the North to the South of Vietnam, you will be treated to the most outstanding and appealing destinations this country has to offer. You are guaranteed to have the experience of a lifetime in Vietnam. Nowhere in the world has our blend of culture, art and scenery. Brilliant!
Day 1: Hanoi arrival (dinner)
Day 2: Hanoi city tour  Sapa over night on train (Breakfast, lunch)
Day 3: Lao Cai  Bac Ha market  Sapa (Breakfast, lunch)
Day 4:  Sapa  Y Linh Ho  Lao Chai  Tavan  Lao Cai (Breakfast, lunch)
Day 5: Hanoi  Halong Bay over night on Junk (Breakfast, lunch, dinner)
Day 6: Halong Bay  Hanoi  flight to Hue (Brunch)
Day 7: Hue city tour (Breakfast, lunch)
Day 8: Hue  Danang  Hoian town (Breakfast, lunch)
Day 9: Hoian city tour (Breakfast, dinner)
Day 10: Hoian  Saigon (Breakfast, dinner)
Day 11: Saigon  Mekong Delta  Saigon (Breakfast, lunch)
Day 12: Saigon departure (breakfast)
Price from: 782 $ US

http://vietnamholidaytour.net/tour/h...-vietnam-tour/

----------


## ankita1234

Nice package. Does it include flight charge and accommodation ?

----------

